# important message everyone



## ronald205nc (Jul 3, 2007)

Has anyone cared enough to share the truth about Heaven with you?

The Holy Bible describes Heaven as a beautiful place where people live forever with no death, sorrow, sickness and pain. {Revelation 21:4}

Hell is described as a place of suffering forever for all those who are not saved. {Matthew 13:50}

The good news is that about 2000 years ago Jesus Christ(God the Son) paid for everyone's sins or wrong doing by dying on the cross and rising from the dead after three days. {Mark 10:34}

God the Son came as a sinless man. {Philippians 2:5-8}

Jesus said, "I am the way, the truth, and the life: no one cometh unto God(The Father), but by me." {John 14:6} He is our ONLY way to God(The Father) in Heaven.

The Holy Bible says, "That if you confess with your mouth Jesus as Lord, and believe in your heart that God(The Father) raised Jesus Christ from the dead, you will be saved." {Romans 10:9}

You should not wait until later to get saved because you may die before you get another chance and you will miss Heaven.

If you want to be sure you will go to Heaven after this life is over just pray a meaningful prayer like the one below with your mouth and from your heart right now to God and you will be saved.

Dear God I want to be saved. Dear Jesus Christ Son of God I want to make you my personal Lord and Savior. Please forgive me of my sins or things I have done wrong in my life. Thanks Jesus Christ for taking my punishment for my sins by shedding your sinless blood on the cross and dying for my sins. Jesus Christ I now confess you as my Lord and believe in my heart that God(The Father) raised you from the dead. Amen.

If you just allowed God to save you then welcome to the family of God because you are now a Christian on your way to Heaven.

Now that you are saved, you should strive to live a godly life and you also need to be reading the Bible for yourself. The Bible is essentially God's instruction manual for how to live our lives in a way that is pleasing to God. A good place to start reading the Bible is the first chapter of Romans. You should also find a Christian Church to attend in your area.

Have a good day,
Ronald L. Grossi
[email protected] (Use this email address if you have a question.)

Please share this with all your friends and family so they can learn the truth about Heaven before it's too late.

Some of them may not like the message, but at least you cared enough to share it with them.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks for that, but do you have any Nikes to sell?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Excellent - the Jehova's Witnesses might stop knocking on my front door and start emailing me instead.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Hey Jehovah , All welcome here, come on in and have share some blood with me.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> Hey Jehovah , All welcome here, come on in and have share some blood with me.


 [smiley=vampire.gif]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

The moon's out and the wolves are howling.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> The moon's out and the wolves are howling.


Better get up The Watch Tower to keep a look out. Now where did I leave my garlic?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Not sure I'm going to sleep tonight now.... :?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

My characters alright and I used to listen to "bad company" all the time

PS - Isn't rubbing off on people illegal?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Whilst everyone is entitled to their own beliefs, it is misguided religious fanaticism which has caused most of the worlds most recent conflicts.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Whilst everyone is entitled to their own beliefs, it is misguided religious fanaticism which has caused most of the worlds most recent conflicts.


Recent? :roll:

Do you mean the last 2000 years? :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

News Just In!

The world's most comprehensive work of fiction is now in print!

contact: www.ibelieve.com


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

OMG it works  

perhaps i should recommend www.iamdeluded.com


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

In all my years of being a R.C. NEVER have I heard that prayer before. :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I understand they found a missing page of the bible, once translated it was reported to have read....

*This book is entirely fictional and any resemblence to any actual events or people is purely coincidental.

Dedicated to my darling Edna, without your inspiration this book would never have been written.*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> I understand they found a missing page of the bible, once translated it was reported to have read....
> 
> *This book is entirely fictional and any resemblence to any actual events or people is purely coincidental.
> 
> Dedicated to my darling Edna, without your inspiration this book would never have been written.*


 :lol: :lol: Another Red Dwarf fan I see Rich


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Am I on the right forum here? I thought we were talking window drop etc :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Leg said:


> I understand they found a missing page of the bible, once translated it was reported to have read....
> 
> *This book is entirely fictional and any resemblence to any actual events or people is purely coincidental.
> 
> Dedicated to my darling Edna, without your inspiration this book would never have been written.*


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

ronald205nc said:


> Now that you are saved, strive to live a godly life ...


Thank fcuk for that. I thought this day would never come and now my prayer has been answered!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

See you all in hell thats where all the fun is :twisted: 
I mean how much fun can heven be there are only 3 of them up there :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## ronald205nc (Jul 3, 2007)

8:43:10 am - July 4, 2007


----------



## jonny_t (Jun 26, 2002)

ronald205nc said:


> 8:43:10 am - July 4, 2007


Couldn't agree more!

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > I understand they found a missing page of the bible, once translated it was reported to have read....
> ...


Ah Red Dwarf, seminal.

Legion from series 6, great episode.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You are missing the other book of fiction Qur'an


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

ronald205nc said:


> 8:43:10 am - July 4, 2007


Was the time I was sat on the bog taking a dump


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> ronald205nc said:
> 
> 
> > 8:43:10 am - July 4, 2007
> ...


I knew it was a load of shit


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> > ronald205nc said:
> ...


So did I, talk about pebble dash the sides


----------



## ronald205nc (Jul 3, 2007)

5:28:23 pm - July 4, 2007


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ronald205nc said:


> 5:28:23 pm - July 4, 2007


Why don't you fuck off, you God-bothering, Jesus-loving, going-to-hell-anyway BELL-END!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats the time he last jerk'd off.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> ronald205nc said:
> 
> 
> > 5:28:23 pm - July 4, 2007
> ...


Class :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

ronald205nc said:


> 5:28:23 pm - July 4, 2007


But seriously though, why don't you just go and find yourself a nice large copy of the bible and insert it where the sun never shines :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Time this post got closed and the guy got sent to "forum hell".


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

BreTT said:


> Time this post got closed and the guy got sent to "forum hell".


Not before just one more person jumps in and bumps up their post count.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

OK, I've now locked this thread as It's a bit pointless to say the least. So hopefully our bible bashing friend will get the message :roll:


----------

